# A few questions about a 20g planted tank



## Doratus (Sep 14, 2010)

I've recently gotten rid of all the fish in my 20g tank aside from a tiny pleco and I'm going to make this a planted tank. So far I have a little of this and a little of that and my plan is to see what grows well and what doesn't. That way I don't lay out some elaborate plan only to realize that I can't grow the plant I want. Trial and error has always been the way I do things.

I just have a simple sand substrate, a single 65w compact florescent, fluval 205 for filtration, Coke bottle co2, and an air stone for rare occasions. I originally did a fishless cycle about 6 months ago then added four cichlids when that was complete and they were in there until yesterday.

To be honest I don't even know the names of about half my plants but I do have some pics. My main question is: What is a good choice of fish for a planted tank? (for someone who isn't much of a "tiny fish" kind of guy).

My secondary question is: There is still some poop left over from the cichlids, should I keep it in the tank and let it decay as nutrients for the plants or am I inviting an ammonia problem? Similarly, should I clean the filter thoroughly or leave it alone until I get more fish? I haven't cleaned the filter for a month or so but it isn't terribly dirty, the rate of water flow is still optimal. 

I guess I should also ask one more thing. Should I dose the tank with nutrients? I suppose the answer to question 2 will also answer this one.

Thanks!

...And here's some pics...





























































... And just for fun, my 55g semi-planted tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If it were me, I'd leave the filter alone if flow is still fine. Cleaning it may cause a big loss of your beneficial bacteria


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The one plant on the right side in front of the rocks I don't think is aquatic I would plant it in a flower pot.

Other plants look to be baby tears, trident java fern, dwarf hairgrass, amazon sword, nymphea rubra on the wood, floating plant is pennywort. And algae on the plants.


----------



## Zook (Oct 3, 2010)

susankat said:


> The one plant on the right side in front of the rocks I don't think is aquatic


Looks like a dracaena..house plant..
Is that hydrocotyle? (4th down on the left)


----------



## Doratus (Sep 14, 2010)

susankat said:


> The one plant on the right side in front of the rocks I don't think is aquatic I would plant it in a flower pot.
> 
> Other plants look to be baby tears, trident java fern, dwarf hairgrass, amazon sword, nymphea rubra on the wood, floating plant is pennywort. And algae on the plants.


Do you mean this plant here?









..if so, I assure you that is an aquatic plant. In fact, I assure you that all of these plants are aquatic.. lol. 

My question was what kind of fish I should get...


----------



## Doratus (Sep 14, 2010)

Zook said:


> Looks like a dracaena..house plant..
> Is that hydrocotyle? (4th down on the left)


I do not know, but I do know it is a very delicate plant. I bought this one from an asian guy in san francisco who had the most beautiful planted tanks I have ever seen. Unfortunately I have let the plant go to poop... at least it's still green I guess right?


----------



## Doratus (Sep 14, 2010)

susankat said:


> ...And algae on the plants.


I am sorry if I upset you with my amatuer plant growing skills. I'm learning...that's all I can say.


----------



## Zook (Oct 3, 2010)

No i believe that is trident java fern,she's talking about the last picture,far right..
this is a pic of hydrocotyle,it looks similar..









algae what algae? I wont post any pics of my tank till i can cure the algae problem.
makes yours look spotless...


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I dont think its hairgrass. I have hairgrass and it looks nothing like that. Its either mondo grass which isnt an aquatic plant or microswords.

as for fish, i prefer small fish that dont eat plants. I use neon tetras and cardinals.*


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n191/DevLcL/IMG_2001.jpg?t=1286398911

This one isn't aquatic

Not upset. I have algae to. Sometimes it can be hard to get rid of. We all go through learning everything.


----------



## Doratus (Sep 14, 2010)

susankat said:


> http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n191/DevLcL/IMG_2001.jpg?t=1286398911
> 
> This one isn't aquatic
> 
> Not upset. I have algae to. Sometimes it can be hard to get rid of. We all go through learning everything.


Are you absolutely positive? I bought it at PETCO as part of a bundle of three plants. 2 of those are the ones that you say are not aquatic and the other is the one third row down on the right. 

I'll go to petco today and see if I can't figure out exactly what the plant is. I think that will solve the case. Now I'm really curious hahaha


----------



## Doratus (Sep 14, 2010)

Well you were right... I went into petco and the lady was like: "I'll be honest with you, these aren't really supposed to be underwater." hahaha stupid petco... stupid me for not doing my homework...


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Its all good. We all did that. I once bought Aqua Fern. Never lived.*


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Put a small power head in your tank to help with water movement.


----------



## Doratus (Sep 14, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> Put a small power head in your tank to help with water movement.


Where exactly should it be directed? At this point a powerhead would uproot some of the more delicate plants if it wasn't positioned JUST right. With this tank I'm going for aesthetics over function. Brown dead plants are not aesthetically pleasing but neither is a power head. I'm curiously awaiting your reply...

(I've added more plants, pics later)


----------

